# 2009 and later Maxima parking brake adjustment



## brianstrick (Oct 14, 2012)

On 2009 and later years, the Maxima changed from a handbrake emergency brake lever in the center console to a foot pedal press to set-press to release emergency parking brake. 

To adjust the parking brake, just press the parking brake pedal down slightly and lie on your back and look under the dash. At the very end of the parking brake foot pedal linkage closest to the dash panel you'll see a 10mm nut on a long screw that is turned to make the adjustment. A long 10mm socket or a 10mm box end wrench does the trick. Only takes about 3-4 turns clockwise looking up at the nut to restore the parking brake due to cable slack or stretch.


----------

